

Show HN: A simple poll app with real-time results - hixup
http://hixup.com/#/3fKz
Hi!&lt;p&gt;This is a web app I made over the past few days as a little project to learn more about AngularJS and Firebase. The app lets you create a simple poll in a matter of seconds and without the need to register. The votes and comments are updated in real time.&lt;p&gt;I was impressed by Angular&#x27;s features and its relative ease of learning. Thanks to Firebase I could concentrate on writing client-side code only; there is no back-end to this app. This means I can host it for free through GitHub Pages.&lt;p&gt;Your opinions and suggestions are most welcome. What do you like? What would you change? Any feature requests? You can have a look at the code here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dbbert&#x2F;personal&#x2F;tree&#x2F;gh-pages. Coding style advice is also much appreciated.&lt;p&gt;Thanks!&lt;p&gt;Bert
======
hixup
Hi!

This is a web app I made over the past few days as a little project to learn
more about AngularJS and Firebase. The app lets you create a simple poll in a
matter of seconds and without the need to register. The votes and comments are
updated in real time.

I was impressed by Angular's features and its relative ease of learning.
Thanks to Firebase I could concentrate on writing client-side code only; there
is no back-end to this app. This means I can host it for free through GitHub
Pages.

Your opinions and suggestions are most welcome. What do you like? What would
you change? Any feature requests? You can have a look at the code here:
[https://github.com/dbbert/personal/tree/gh-
pages](https://github.com/dbbert/personal/tree/gh-pages). Coding style advice
is also much appreciated.

Thanks!

Bert

~~~
sararob
Hi Bert!

(Firebase Community Manager here). Great job on this! To get some feedback on
your app, I recommend sharing it with our Firebase + Angular Google Group:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/firebase-
angular](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/firebase-angular)

Thanks, Sara

~~~
hixup
Thanks, will do!

------
bowerbird
very nice.

might as well list out all the statistics though, not make people hover to get
them one-at-a-time.

-bowerbird

